# growth rate on fahaka puffers



## Johnnyfishtanks

so does it take years for a fahaka to get 14 to 18 inches .
i cant find any info on growth rate of these puffers ?


----------



## jam

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> so does it take years for a fahaka to get 14 to 18 inches .
> i cant find any info on growth rate of these puffers ?


I was told that they will grow to 12 inches in the first year and then slow down but should be 18 inchs by 2-2 1/2 years. Mines 14 inches right now and I bought it from Kolewolf in July last year and I think it was 3 inches


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

do you have pics of this puffer


----------



## jam

here is two picks of my fahaka just after i turned the lights on ill try to get a pick of him against a ruler later. which will be tricky. it might only be 13 inches but we will see


----------



## jam

i just measured my fahaka and its 12 3/4- to 13inches....how big is your fahaka and how old


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

hes like 11 inches and he 2 years old Canada day
what size tank is he in ?


----------



## jam

hes only in a 90 gallon rite now i plan on buying him a bigger tank this summer im think of going to a 220 gal. it sounds like yours maybe stunted, has it grown at all sense you have had it?

on a side note i have a ceylon puffer that is stunted. i have had it for 2 years now and it hasnt grown an inch in my 120gal,it was 3inches when i bought it and its 3 inches now. i had bought a gsp around the sames time and put in the same take it was an inch when i bought it and now its 5inches


----------



## eternity302

WOW impressive! Thanks for sharing!

I dunno how you deal wit it though!
=) i cannot imagine seeing ONE fish in a whole tank for a year! That seroiusly couldn't happen for me!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

mine is a 11 something from measuring him in the tank . hes 2 years . i hope i didn't stunt his growth hes is in a 180 gallon now so he should grow i would say


----------

